# Pen display box and a business question



## Ambidex (Sep 22, 2013)

Was asked by our local shops if I'd like to put a display of my works for sale. She asked me if I could make a display box that was secure since pens and such would be easy to make disappear. This is what I came up with over the last 2 days since she wanted me to bring them in Monday. She has several different shops in a single building, homemade Amish and Mennonite goods, local artisan wares, a flower shop..etc. We talked for a bit about her share of the profit and she said she gets 25% from other people she show's for. Thought it sounded a bit high but at the same time, this is a busy shop and my business cards will be with my goods. Does anyone have experience with (I hate to call it consignment but it basically boils down to that) and does that sound reasonable? I really don't want to mark up my goods that much but will if it makes fiscal sense.


----------



## turncrazy43 (Sep 22, 2013)

The display is very nice. Only concern would be who has control of the key to the lock on your display case. Should only be accessed by one person. I have never done a consignment myself, but 25% does sound a bit high. 20% would seem more reasonable. If you can't negotiate a better rate then be sure to mark up your pens an appropriate amount to compensate. Others here may have experience in this arena and could give knowledgeable comments.
__________________________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## dennisg (Sep 22, 2013)

25% is a good deal. Most want 40 to 50%. Make sure you price them so you still make money.Get a contract signed to make them responsible for any missing pens.


----------



## JohnGreco (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice display. I've done (and disliked) consignment at a 30% rate which was already low, so 25% is very good. Get an inventory sheet signed by the shop owner whenever you drop off new items, make sure they still pay you for any missing pens whether they are stolen, the store is broken in to, or even if it burns down. Know in advance when you will be paid (as pens sell/weekly/monthly). All in writing in advance of leaving your work there. I probably won't do consignment again but I know it does work well for some. Best of luck!


----------



## Ambidex (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you all for the advice..I didn't think about the contract for theft or any other loss issues. Will discuss with her tomorrow. I'll have a key and the shop owner will have one also. I've known her and her family long enough to trust her to do the right thing.


----------



## joefyffe (Sep 22, 2013)

25% is fair.  A Jewelry store I consign to marks up 30%  I price so we both can prosper!


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice display. 25% is fair........mark up a little and you will be alright.
I would turn the pens around and have the lock out of sight or facing the salesperson. As JohnGreco said......make them sign a sheet of what you have there on dieplay. Make it clear that THEY are responsible for them and get paid as you leave new pens.  That will save you in the long run.


----------



## Tom T (Sep 22, 2013)

It all looks very nice.  Best to you with this.  Let us know how you do.


----------



## LouF (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice looking display I do agree it is a good Idea to get everything in writing that way there are no surprises down the line Good Luck.

Lou


----------



## Bob Wemm (Sep 23, 2013)

25% is good. In Australia almost all consignment stock is 33.3% or higher. Like the others are saying, make sure your butt is covered for stolen or lost stock.

Bob.


----------



## fitzman163 (Sep 23, 2013)

Very nice looking case! Can you tell me how you made the inside groves to hold the pens. I am also in need of making a display for my pens and am trying to figure out a good insert to hold everything in place.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 23, 2013)

fitzman163 said:


> Very nice looking case! Can you tell me how you made the inside groves to hold the pens. I am also in need of making a display for my pens and am trying to figure out a good insert to hold everything in place.




Hey Jim!

Don't know for certain how he did it, but I made trays by using my router table and an "after-market" fence made by Incra.  Rout the center channel first, then move the fence in (about 3/4", but this is variable based on the kind of pens you are going to be putting on the tray), then rout one slot, turn the tray, rout a second, then move the fence and rout two more, etc.

Not hard, just time consuming--

Ed


----------



## Ambidex (Sep 24, 2013)

*trays*

Hi Jim and thanks for the comments. I hate to admit it, but had to use what I had on hand as I made the tray on Sunday and nothing nearby was open. I used 1 1/2" styrafoam and ran 3/4 grooves 1 1/2 " apart on my pm66 with a dado stack. Talk about overkill:redface:. Then I used contact cement sparingly to attach the felt, rolled it in with a 1/2" dowel, and underwrapped it. Fit very snug so it won't be moving around. Wasn't exactly how I wanted to do it, but am ver happy with the end result! George


----------



## OOPS (Sep 24, 2013)

Those are really nice cases.  One thing detracts from the beauty, IMHO.  The clutter of tags on each pen really makes it look less like a fine artisan display to more of what you'd see in a drug store.  Is each pen individually priced?  Is it possible to say, "All in this row is $75, unless priced."  or something similar.  Maybe these are inventory tags and not price tags....if so, then I would find a way to hide them UNDER the pen. 

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## alparent (Sep 24, 2013)

This is a self serving post.....will not help you at all.........but where did you get those tags?
The only ones I could find don't have that nice long band. These are just what I need.


----------



## Ambidex (Sep 24, 2013)

OOPS said:


> Those are really nice cases. One thing detracts from the beauty, IMHO. The clutter of tags on each pen really makes it look less like a fine artisan display to more of what you'd see in a drug store. Is each pen individually priced? Is it possible to say, "All in this row is $75, unless priced." or something similar. Maybe these are inventory tags and not price tags....if so, then I would find a way to hide them UNDER the pen.
> 
> Just my 2 cents worth.


 
Thanks Bill..I totally agree the tags are ugly..but the lady that owns the shop said we'd try em both ways...tags and then I'm gonna make a written list that the customers can scan for the prices


----------



## Ambidex (Sep 24, 2013)

alparent said:


> This is a self serving post.....will not help you at all.........but where did you get those tags?
> The only ones I could find don't have that nice long band. These are just what I need.


 
I got them in a trade with someone months ago..and don't remember where they came from. I think either penn state or exoticblanks may have them though..


----------

